# ODBC Treiber Download?



## zauberertz (23. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,

könnt ihr mir helfen?
Ich suche eine eine möglichkeit ODBC Treiber für Excel und Access irgendwo down zu laden, Ich finde keine Quelle.

Danke ....
Thomas


----------



## Wolf of Doom (15. Februar 2004)

hi,

ich hab nur bei google ODBC Treiber eingeben und habs ;
http://www.mysql.de/downloads/api-myodbc-3.51.html

cYa

WoD


----------



## Atti (15. Februar 2004)

Er sucht aber Treiber für Excel etc und nicht Mysql Treiber.


----------

